# Opinion - A vs B with vocals



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm in a bit of a snag and I would appreciate some feedback. I recently made some swaps that moved me from a J45 to a D18. I had a D28 a while back that had nowhere near the power of the D18 i have now (2017), but perhaps that was a good thing that I didn't realize at the time.

I can get my J45 back or stick with this Martin, and I have a feeling what I want to do, but I\d appreciate some feedback since I can't afford both. I would like to get opinions on which is a better mix with my voice - I've tried to select two tunes that are close in playing style:

D18:









J45:


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

J45


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Just listening to the intros (nice playing and tone and feel) I like the D18 better. But are the recordings comparable? It would be better to get the two of them together and record them one after another playing the same thing so the comparison is more fair.

edit: now going back there is a quality to the J45 that is superior to the D18.

I don't know lol


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I’ve never been in the big boy Martin / Gibson range. But I had a smaller scale dilemma of similar nature between a J35 and 0015M. I couldn’t figure out which worked better for me so I ended up with a Waterloo WX-14 it’s more or less a Gibson L-00 which for me is a perfect middle ground between the J35 and the 0015M.

I am partial to the sound of Gibson acoustics.
Or Gibson inspired acoustics. They seem to have a sweeter sound. Martin has this special woody quality and they are generally beautiful sounding instruments.

In this scenario, I am going with the J45. Gibsons have this natural mid scoop that make the top end and low end dance really nicely together. If you are playing with other folk instruments I think the Martin would be the winner. It’s hard to say because every guitar in this scenario is quite good.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I like them all. Why aren't you famous? Unless I missed it, you need to get more of your own music out there.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very well done buddy. I really liked the last one (Either way) You've got some serious talent. Great vocals and playing. To my old ears, both guitars sound good. Pick the one that makes you happy.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I like your singing. I like the songs.

The recordings are inconsistent enough that I can't help with guitar choice. In a room with you in real life is the only way to tell. Even if you leave the chair and mic & everything in place, if you lean closer or change your angle it will sound different on the recording. Tricky to A/B.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

With your talent, it really doesn’t matter what you choose! Based on these videos alone, it’s the Martin for me. But...I think the Prine song is capoed, which will naturally make the Gibson sound thin, more like a parlour guitar, and the last song was just clipping too much in vocals and hard strumming. The note separation and balance was best in your first video. But again, you have monster talent and the highlight should be on your voice and delivery, not the guitar. I hate saying that, as the owner of a repair shop, but it’s the truth.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Your recording with the J45 was distorting a bit but I actually preferred it.

You are a talented singer and as said above you sound great with either. Post more of your songs.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I have a slight preference for the J45, but both work IMO. Great singing on all the clips.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words.

As for the guitars, I’m torn. It almost feels like the Martin sits in the same frequency as my voice. That’s the first recording I did with it, but I seemed to like how the j45, d03 and d28 complemented my voice - but maybe once these new string warm up some it’ll be better. I love the tone of the guitar - I compared with a new d28 and the 18 absolutely killed it on the sensitivity and volume department, but I’m not sure how I feel about singing with it yet. Odd considering I literally grew up on John Prine music, and that was 90% d18 - and he definitely had a more upper mid focused voice than me when he was younger.

For sure there was no consistency in those recording - different placement and all into one cheap mic. I’ll try recording through my interface with the guitar mic’d alone and see.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

J-45 vs young D-18 ?

First of all : Congrats !
Nice voice with great tone and well played guitars.
I wished I could do so...

It is unfortunate you did not perform the same song on both guitars...

I find the D-18 cleaner, but the J-45 delivers mellower sound.
Did they wear same strings ?

I would used each one but on different songs. 
May be I would strum the Gibson instead of the Martin.

I would not decide between my OOO-18 (2014) and L-OO TV (2016) either.

I wished I could help more...


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I played for a couple hours this morning then switched to a thicker shell style pick - seems to have warmed up some (sorry for the vocals - a couple single malts last night gave me a case of Kristofferson voice this morning lol).


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Your voice is so strong and emotive, nobody is going to notice the guitar, pick the one you like the best. Pick the one that inspires you to play.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

It's hard to tell without a direct cutting back and forth on the same song but I would say D-18. You have a deep voice and the D-18 sits above it nicely.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I liked the sound of the Gibson better personally.

Your voice is always great.


----------



## Roots-Picker (Dec 29, 2017)

You have a rich voice, great pitch, and a heartfelt delivery on all the songs you shared. Very nice indeed!

Regarding the guitars, and FWIW, I feel like the J-45 suits your style more than the D-18. (although there's nothing wrong with the Martin's sound...I just feel that your voice goes better with the dry Gibson acoustic tone.)

I'd enjoy hearing you cover some Guy Clark material; I think you'd kill it. (in a good way!!...) 

All the best!


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

If every J45 sounds like that, I'm really missing out on something. BUT, your D-18 needs to be driven a lot harder. Either that, or experiment with different strings. Tough to say when listening to 4 different samples though. 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Interesting points, Gretsch.

No - not every J45 sounds like that. They are not consistent at all. I think that was a good one (I selected it from 3), I’ve played worse, I’ve played better.

The J45 definitely doesn’t have the headroom of the d18. That said, with the type of music I played there, I don’t think I’d ever drive the d18 hard enough. I tried it with a thumb pick and I found the deep, thumping tones John Prine had, and there are many of my own songs - particularly the more maritime/Celtic style where I would be pushing the d18, but I’m not sure I enjoy it quite as much as the Gibson overall.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, a little time and effort seem to have paid off. After trying a few different sets of string on the D18, I’ve decided to keep it. The recipe seems to call for D’addario EJ-19 Bluegrass 12-56. Tried Pearse, Martin, Gibson, DR Rare and even Elixirs. Bloody expensive day, but worth it in the end.

it was a close thing between the Martin EP, Rares and these, but the EJ strings seem to let the top sing a bit more with the lighter tension. Maybe as the guitar opens up I’ll have to adjust, but right now she’ll whisper or roar with equal expression.


----------



## gretsch4me (Jun 2, 2018)

Great news! I'm glad it worked out for you. I play fingerstyle (flesh only) and have discovered over time that EB Earthwood 13-56 PB brings out the best in my D-18. Excellent guitars, enjoy!


Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I recorded this pretty raw night before last - with a little single malt motivation ;-). It clips, but I think it's a good representation of how the D18 is sounding with more suitable strings.

The song is one of my own tunes about the closure of outport villages in Newfoundland, as well as the resettlement of some of the small villages in my home region (Quebec's Lower North Shore).


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I got to run a true A/B today, and while I love the sweetness and sensitivity of the J45, the D18 is definitely the one for me. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

